# Pride saved itself



## JDenz (Nov 6, 2002)

Pride saved itself for the American audience by setting up the Arona Ninja fight.  WHat do you guys think Pride or UFC this time around


----------



## J-kid (Nov 7, 2002)

Sorry havent heard about it can you post more insight?


----------



## JDenz (Nov 7, 2002)

The PRIDE 23 card is now complete, and will go down on November 24 as follows:

MIDDLEWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP BOUT
Wanderlei Silva vs Mitsuhiro Kanehara

HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP ELIMINATION BOUT
Heath Herring vs Fedor Emelianenko

Rodrigo Minotauro Nogeuira vs Semmy Schilt
Kazushi Sakuraba vs Gilles Arsene
Kevin Randleman vs Kenichi Yamamoto
Jerrel Venetiaan vs Hirotaka Yokoi
Don Frye vs Hidehiko Yoshida
Nobuhiko Takada vs Kiyoshi Tamura
Murilo Ninja Rua vs Ricardo Arona

 Signed some good fights, should be a good card.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> 
> *
> Rodrigo Minotauro Nogeuira vs Semmy Schilt *



Should be a good fight.  Nogeuira is a good fighter.....he beat Sapp which is no easy task.



> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> 
> *Kazushi Sakuraba vs Gilles Arsene*



I don't know why but I just don't like Sakuraba......I was happy when Crocop handed him his ***.




> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> 
> *Don Frye vs Hidehiko Yoshida*



This should be a good one too................I like both guys so I don't care who wins.




> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> 
> *Nobuhiko Takada vs Kiyoshi Tamura*



Takada's "last" fight..........thank god. He hasn't won a fight in so long I can't remember who he beat.


----------



## ace (Nov 8, 2002)

He is one of the best Fighters Out there.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> 
> *He is one of the best Fighters Out there.
> *



They usually don't stick the worst fighters out there now do they..........

I saw several interviews with him..........I still think he is a jerk.


----------



## ace (Nov 9, 2002)




----------



## RyuShiKan (Nov 9, 2002)

Ya know Ace you must lead a charmed life.

We are continually told by the Admin./Moderators here that Martial Talk is a "Friendly" discussion board........and yet  numerous times you have openly insulted other members of this board as well me, case in point above, thrown down several of your macho not to mention "brave"  Internet challenges............and yet not ONCE has your account been suspended let alone canceled. I have seen other members get suspended or even booted for less serious and fewer infractions of the rules.
How is that you get to remain possible?

Maybe we should all take after your idea of "friendly"............


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 10, 2002)

Moderator Note:

We prefer not to rush into things, wanting to take into consideration every angle, and make certain that what we do is as fair as it can be.  We received the complaint sent earlier today, discussed it, reviewed this thread, looked at past complaints/threads/etc and came to a consensus.  Given that we don't live in front of our computers, and are each separated by hundreds of miles at a minimum, and have lives, this process takes a little time to work.  Have patience.


----------



## KumaSan (Nov 11, 2002)

Well...
I like Sakuraba, but I still agree wholeheartedley with RyuShiKan.

After being gone for several months, and no promise of coming back soon, this "ace" cat seems to be one of the least intelligent of the postwar settlemements to date.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KumaSan _
> 
> *Well...
> I like Sakuraba, .......................*



and that's cool. I know some people who like him. 
I like Rickson Gracie and Bob Sapp and some people don't. 
Different strokes for different folks......................


----------

